# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] καθολου ρευμα

## black arrow

μου φερανε ενα philips AQ5150 στο οποιο εχει καει ο μετασχυματιστης. αν ξερει καποιος ο μετασχυματιστης ειναι 12 η 24 βολτ?

----------

kesanis (02-07-18)

----------


## georgis

Μονο μια ταση βγαζει;99% εχει θερμικο.βαλε μια φωτο του μ/τ .

----------


## νεκταριοος

τουτο?       https://tveur.kiev.ua/ne-rabotaet-re...t-audiotehniki

----------


## johnkou

Κοιταξε αν περνει 6 μπαταριες επι 1.5v ειναι 9v οπως και ο μετασχηματιστης.

----------


## agis68

εισαι σίγουρος ότι έχει καει μετασχηματιστής? περίεργο μου φαίνεται για αυτό ρωτάω...εχω φτιάξει πάνω από 100 τέτοια και ούτε σε ένα δεν είχα καμένο μ/τ

με τις μπαταρίες δουλεύει και δεν δουλεύει με την εξωτερικη τροφοδοσία?

----------


## black arrow

Στην είσοδο του μετασχηματιστή πάνε 230 αλά έξοδο δεν βγάζει τιποτα. Θα δωκημασω να βάλω μπαταρίες για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δουλεύει με αυτές.

----------


## black arrow

Αυτός είναι 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Κοψε με προσοχη την κοκκινη ταινια και θα βρεις καπου σε σειρα με το πρωτευων μια λευκη τετετραγωνο θερμικο.γεφυρωσετο και δες τι θα βγαλει.αν δεν δεις και κατι περιεργο στο μ/τ αλλαξε το θερμικο και αστον.τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι τυχαιο το γεγονος.

----------


## black arrow

Το γεφύρωση και έπαιξε  κανονικα. Θα πάω να πάρω ένα θερμικό και θα το αλλάξω μαζί με κάτι πυκνωτές στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας που έχουνε φουσκώσει. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια γιατί με καινούριο Μ/σ δεν ήξερα αν θα χώρουσε στο σασί για να κλείσει πάλι 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------

